# bridge smette di sniffare

## geps2

Salve a tutti.

Ho realizzata una sonda passiva (se cercate "passive network tap" su google avete tutto l'occorrente nei primi quattro risultati), che uso per mirrorare il traffico della mia povera ADSL (massima velocità registrata in download 3,5 MB) su un bridge, poi mi diverto con i vari ntop, snort etc. 

è successo già due volte in pochi giorni che ad un certo punto non vedo più nessun pacchetto sul bridge. faccio ripartire il servizio della scheda, mi rimetto a sniffare con tcpdump, ma non vedo lo straccio di un pacchetto. Per ricominciare a vedere traffico devo rebootare (orrore!!!).

So che è una cosa un po' particolare, ma qualcuno ha mai avuto problemi simili qui?

Grazie per l'attenzione, ciao!

GePs

----------

## Peach

senza riavviare, distruggendo e ricreando il bridge di rete riprende? se provi a fare il dump su una interfaccia fisica vedi pacchetti passare?

----------

## geps2

 *Peach wrote:*   

> senza riavviare, distruggendo e ricreando il bridge di rete riprende? se provi a fare il dump su una interfaccia fisica vedi pacchetti passare?

 

fare /etc/init.d/net.br0 restart non equivale a distruggere il bridge? Devo usare brctl? proverò a sniffare sulle interfacce fisiche non appena si ripresenterà il problema.

Grazie!

----------

## Peach

 *geps2 wrote:*   

> Devo usare brctl?

 

sarebbe interessante capire se anche con brctl cambia qualcosa

inoltre che versione di kernel stai usando? è la prima volta che ti capita?

hai provato a cambiare kernel?

----------

## geps2

 *Peach wrote:*   

>  *geps2 wrote:*   Devo usare brctl? 
> 
> sarebbe interessante capire se anche con brctl cambia qualcosa
> 
> inoltre che versione di kernel stai usando?

 

2.6.27-gentoo-r8

 *Quote:*   

> è la prima volta che ti capita?

 

Tutto quanto è operativo da una settimane, e fino ad ora è successo due volte.

 *Quote:*   

> hai provato a cambiare kernel?

 

Non ancora...

----------

## oRDeX

Provato a controllare anche dmesg o messages per qualche errore di qualche modulo? Magari e` un problema di qualche modulo che crasha e smette di fare il suo lavoro.

----------

## geps2

 *oRDeX wrote:*   

> Provato a controllare anche dmesg o messages per qualche errore di qualche modulo? Magari e` un problema di qualche modulo che crasha e smette di fare il suo lavoro.

 

Provato, ma nulla... però ho tutto compilato built-in... alla prossima compilazione faccio i moduli, così magari riesco a vedere qualcosa di più.

Comunque ieri è stato acceso tutto il giorno e non è successo nulla...

----------

## mack1

Succede anche su un "muletto" di carico e scarico di mia proprietà, basta riavviare net.eth0 e la rete riparte magicamente.

La cosa strana è che sui miei desktop che rimangono sempre accesi, questo fenomeno non si verifica.

Non ho mai indagato a fondo la cosa, però sul muletto ho openrc mentre sui desktop no.

Altra considerazione è che il muletto è continuamente in download.

E' un fenomeno che si presenta in maniera sporadica, ho sempre pensato che fosse colpa di qualche scriptkiddie/provider del put poichè nei log trovavo messaggi di questo tipo:

```

UDP: short packet: From xxx.122.xxx.108:60079 4139/43 to xxx.168.xxx.100:60010

UDP: short packet: From xxx.52.xxx.158:10267 1953/1480 to xxx.168.xxx.100:60010

eth0: link up, 100Mbps, full-duplex, lpa 0x41E1

UDP: short packet: From xxx.78.xxx.176:59341 2085/1480 to 192.xxx.1.xxx:60010

UDP: short packet: From 77.xxx.77.xxx:4672 1835/1480 to 192.xxx.1.xxx:60010

```

Idee o congetture?

Ciao

----------

## mack1

Oggi il problema si è ripresentato, però ho trovato nei log:

```

eth0: Too much work at interrupt, status=0x00000002.

```

Facendo una ricerca in rete mi sono accorto che molti con schede eth* via soffrono del problema (in maniera del tutto casuale eth* smette di ricevere e di trasmettere pacchetti, basta riavviare net.eth* e tutto torna a posto, in più non c'era traccia di errore nei log fino ad oggi).

Ho trovato un workaround su bugzilla di fedora, aggiungere noapic alle opzioni di boot del kernel.

Ciao

----------

## Peach

buono a sapersi

magari aggiungi qualcosa tipo: [solved: workaround] al titolo del thread.

----------

## mack1

@Peach non ho aperto io il thread!

Ciao

----------

## Peach

 *mack1 wrote:*   

> @Peach non ho aperto io il thread!
> 
> Ciao

 

d'ho

 :Embarassed: 

----------

